# 2010 MUZZY ELK TRIP



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

We loaded up the Willys and spent 4 days in the backcountry looking for that elusive unicorn elk called the spike. We didnt put any spikes down but it was still a great trip. Every day we were into elk and saw some great bucks. Great hiking and discovering new country. The sheds were also an added bonus. Thanks for a great trip dad!

[attachment=0:1b58e3vd]DSC00447.jpg[/attachment:1b58e3vd][attachment=1:1b58e3vd]DSC00445.jpg[/attachment:1b58e3vd][attachment=2:1b58e3vd]DSC00443.jpg[/attachment:1b58e3vd][attachment=3:1b58e3vd]DSC00438.jpg[/attachment:1b58e3vd][attachment=4:1b58e3vd]DSC00436.jpg[/attachment:1b58e3vd]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd give my left gonad for that jeep... /sigh. I've been looking for one like that for a while now. What year is it?

Oh and nice elk pictures btw.


-DallanC


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

That's a legal bull on a spike unit.....ka-boom


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I'd give my left gonad for that jeep... /sigh. I've been looking for one like that for a while now. What year is it?
> 
> Oh and nice elk pictures btw.
> 
> -DallanC


That ones my dads its a 1948. Mine is the 1942 military version, and our spare is a 1947. There are still a few around, but they take some work to get them back into good condition.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Andymansavage said:


> That's a legal bull on a spike unit.....ka-boom


Believe me I thought about it long and hard, but just couldnt justify loosing my hunting privledges over a technicality


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Josh, good post! Tell us more about the area.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Now that's a huntin rig!!!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Andymansavage said:


> That's a legal bull on a spike unit.....ka-boom


That's my understanding too  (in Utah at least)

A "spike bull" is a bull elk that has *at least one antler
that does not branch above the ears.* A branch is a projection
on an antler that's longer than one inch, measured
from its base to its tip (R657-5-2(2)(s)).

One antler....the other antler has no limits on branches 

But...if you didn't absolutely know, then you made the right decision. And if anybody knows differently please speak up so I don't inadvertantly steer someone wrong.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Andymansavage said:


> That's a legal bull on a spike unit.....ka-boom


Ok so who in all actuallity would have taken this bull with a spike tag? Who thinks those individualls would have been sad after running into a DWR officer?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

It's hard to tell from the pic but if he is a spike on one side he's legal. There was a 1x6 (4 foot spike on one side) in a spike only unit this year that everyone and their dog that knew about him was chasing this year. He would be a 330ish bull if both sides had developed.

The bull in the pic is broken and would give me pause simply because I'm not sure he's long enough on the broke side to count as a spike. If he was truly a natural spike on one side I wouldn't hesitate though.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

I personally know of 2 bulls like the one above that were taken on the spike hunt last year. In one case the hunter took a picture like the one above and showed it to a dwr officer in the field who said it looked good but he would have to see it on the ground. The hunter shot it and had the officer check it out. Even though it had the first two points on one side, above the tip of the ear there were no branches so it was legal. No problems.

A Utah "spike" is NOT a yearling bull, it is a bull that meets the antler requirements. It would be easy to make a law targeting yearling spikes...."a bull with NO branches on the antlers"

I would have shot the bull no second thoughts.



Sorry for hijacking the thread.....looks like a great trip!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pic there. cool jeep. For that last bull. to me it looks like he got a eye guard or broken. I would have not shot this bull because of those reason. but it could be because of the pic. it easier to to deiced in person.


----------

